# Did you know...



## Tom (May 20, 2010)

According to MoreWine

MoreWine! "On average, one ton of California wine grapes contains seven lbs of dirt, one mouse nest, 147 bees, 98 wasps, 1014 earwigs, 1833 ants, 10899 leafhoppers and three pounds of bird droppings. Grapes are crushed without washing. When fermentation is complete, the dirt, bee wings, etc. settle to the bottom of the fermenter...s, and is left behind when wine is racked."

Just shows you that a little "protien" dont hurt the wine. LOL


----------



## deboardfam (May 20, 2010)

Wow... that is all I have to say.. just wow... and gross.. lol


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 20, 2010)

and how perfect sanitizing isn't necessary.
My wife says i have a touch of the OCD. i spend "twice as long setting up to make wine as i do making the wine".

it's actually more, .


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 20, 2010)

Tasty

And folks frown on using a screw cap instead of a cork on the bottle.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 20, 2010)

I assumed that was the case. You should see how much debris and foreign matter is allowed in regular food products by regulatory agencies.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 20, 2010)

Yeah - and that is a scary thought - to think that is in our food!!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2010)

ummm yummy and I am eating a hot dog right now. Sure glad nothing bad is in that!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 20, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> ummm yummy and I am eating a hot dog right now. Sure glad nothing bad is in that!



Yeah, stick to peanut butter.


----------



## deboardfam (May 20, 2010)

> ummm yummy and I am eating a hot dog right now. Sure glad nothing bad is in that!



ROFLLLLL i just horse laughed out loud at work


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2010)

Did A horse answer? LOL


----------



## deboardfam (May 20, 2010)

Unfortunately no, that would definately liven up an IT support group though if a horse did answer.

Speaking of horse, at least your not eating dog food.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 20, 2010)

deboardfam said:


> at least your not eating dog food.



From what i understand, there are things in bologna that they are not allowed to put in dog food.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 20, 2010)

I love hot dogs and bologna - which is why i never read what it is made of.

What you don't know won't hurt you - right.....


----------



## St Allie (May 20, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> Tasty
> 
> And folks frown on using a screw cap instead of a cork on the bottle.



gives Larry a big hug.. yes I saw that comment the other day.. you are not alone.. 

I ONLY use screw caps.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 20, 2010)

why...why...WHY DID I OPEN THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dang it!!! i KNEW it was like that but still didnt need to see in in print!!!!!!!






gonna go drink lots of wine so i can forget all this!!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## IQwine (May 20, 2010)

yep.... didn't need to know this.....


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> why...why...WHY DID I OPEN THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dang it!!! i KNEW it was like that but still didnt need to see in in print!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Nikki I'm with you. I hate it when I have to floss after a glass of wine just because of a fruit fly body.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 20, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I hate it when I have to floss after a glass of wine just because of a fruit fly body.





*turns green and tries not to vomit*


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2010)

IQwine said:


> yep.... didn't need to know this.....



Like what Paul Harvey says....
"NOW you know the rest of the story"....


----------



## Julie (May 20, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> why...why...WHY DID I OPEN THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dang it!!! i KNEW it was like that but still didnt need to see in in print!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well just drink your own! I think you need more carboys so you can stop buying that crap.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2010)

Julie said:


> Well just drink your own! I think you need more carboys so you can stop buying that crap.



OHHHH, Ouch but well said!


----------



## Torch404 (May 21, 2010)

Isn't that what they call 'the spice of life' ...


----------



## jeepingchick (May 21, 2010)

Julie said:


> Well just drink your own! I think you need more carboys so you can stop buying that crap.



LOL! carboys aint the problem, its the again time LOL!!!! ive got a (i know tiny compared but ...) 54 bottles aging that i cant touch for awhile!!!! *sniffle* gotta buy SOMTHING .....been leaning towards whiskey lately tho, and i cant make that so its ok LOL!


----------

